# Recomendations - Italian lakes



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all, 

We are currently in Morges, Switzerland had a great time so far travelling about. Next we are off to Italy. Can anayone recommend any camp sites in or around the Italian lakes suitable for a large MH ( N & B Flair) ? We have been told there are some very low tunnels on some of the roads to the left of lake Garda. We need 3.5 mtr clearance.

Many thanks 

John


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Jede said:


> We have been told there are some very low tunnels on some of the roads to the left of lake Garda. We need 3.5 mtr clearance.


We did the length of Garda by boat this year, yes, the road on the western shore is threaded through the steep rock face. The eastern shore is much less steep.

The HGVs and coaches manage it so why not you 

We stopped at Pecheria del Garda, not sure if the delightful Camping Butterfly would accommodate you but it's worth giving them a ring. But looking for Butterfly and walking along the shore there were camp sites that could take the QE2 on wheels.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info Brian. I've checked out camping butterfly, looks great. We are trawling the internet now looking for other possibles.

John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Lake Garda west is OK for 3.5 metres - BUT - at this time of year you could well meet another motorhome or a coach etc - and may have to reverse. Lorries are not allowed north of Gargnano to Riva.

Camping - I use a TAG axle and stayed at www.campingbutterfly.eu - I liked it there and trains, buses and boats were within walking distance.

There is a site called www.campingamicidilazise.it at Lazise - OK for larger units.

If you are not bothered about being lakeside, then at Moniga del Garda - close to supermarkets etc is www.trevisago.nl - not the most upto date site, but clean facilities etc etc. Easy with a TAG. If you go there, please pass on my greetings to Edy and her mum and dad. I will see them soon. I stayed there for four months, and a few times before and after.

Also, www.gardalake.it for another list of sites.

Russell


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I would definitely give the road that runs along the Western side of lake Garda a miss. The tunnels are very narrow and the traffic is fearsome. 

I remember going along that road once in a coach on a Lake Tour excursion - BANG - the coach took the door mirror off a car coming the other way in a tunnel - and didn't stop. A coach versus MH incident doesn't bear thinking about.

I've stayed in the Al Lago campsite in Riva that is open in September with plenty of vacancies. Access from the main road should be OK but the pitches are quite small. 

SD


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> We did the length of Garda by boat this year


Hi Hilldweller

Did you trailer your own boat down, or is it possible to hire one on Garda?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> I've stayed in the Al Lago campsite in Riva that is open in September with plenty of vacancies. Access from the main road should be OK but the pitches are quite small.
> 
> SD


Took our Burstner 747 up the west side to Riva in 2006 and having stayed there 20 years ago returned to Camping al Lago. The spaces are generally small but they have 2/3 larger ones available if you ask nicely! Unfortunately they don't take advance bookings.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

nozzmoking said:


> Did you trailer your own boat down, or is it possible to hire one on Garda? Paul


Hired a lovely old paddle steamer ( but now diesel electric ) for the day. Called Italia, appropriately.

Wonderful day.

Though there was a boat in the marina at Pechiera that caused me to drool, 28 foot of sports cruiser. Think Lamborghini for the water.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jede

There's a good site just immediately to the west of the Sirmione peninsula, and it can take massive trucks.

You will have an advantage too, as the big pitches are right by the waterside. Probably cost a bit more, but it's a lovely place.

Sorry I can't remember it's name, but it's a big international site.


----------

